# Odor problem



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Heidi's coat always smelled like wild flowers to me...until recently. She will be ten this month. Lately, she is smelling not as good. This doesn't bother me, she always smells good to me, but I fear others will notice and not want to pet her or be around her, which would hurt her feelings. She went to the vet recently and had her check-up and she is in good health. She doesn't act sick or in discomfort, except that she does chew on herself a lot. She has always had somewhat dry skin, which is why I hesitate to bathe her more often. I bathe dogs about once a month. Would it be too drying to Heidi's skin and coat to bathe her twice a month?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

We had a old girl that had dermatitis and I used to get a medicated shampoo from the vet's office. It was one of the only ways to get rid of the smell. I can't remember the name (think it starts with "d") and of course I can't find it online.
I have a dog now, she's 7 and she loves her pool but everytime they play in the pool she stinks. I have even tried making sure she was totally dry and still she has a funky odor. She's got a long coat and if there is any matts in her undercoat it holds the water. I would make sure shes totally groomed and bath with a gentle shampoo, but once a month should do the trick.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

My Great Dane is almost 10, he doesn't have a stink but gets oily skin from laying around more than normal. I wash him more.
My Golden was getting stinky and I switched her to grain free and almost instantly her funk went away.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Bridget said:


> She doesn't act sick or in discomfort, except that she does chew on herself a lot. She has always had somewhat dry skin, which is why I hesitate to bathe her more often. I bathe dogs about once a month. Would it be too drying to Heidi's skin and coat to bathe her twice a month?


When dogs chew on themselves, they do get a funky odor. If you use a gentle, moisturizing shampoo and follow with a leave-in conditioner, it should help with the dryness and irritation. Oatmeal and baking soda is a good recipe that seems to soothe the skin, and shouldn't dry out the coat if you do it every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks everybody, great ideas. Heidi uses oatmeal and aloe Vera shampoo, Earthbath, so it should be pretty gentle. Maybe bathing every 2-3 weeks would do the trick. Also, I never thought about changing her diet, but will give that some thought too and maybe speak with her vet about it. I brush her quite often, but she is shedding like mad and has been all summer, so maybe that has something to do with the odor and the chewing. I could brush her every hour and I think it still wouldn't be enough!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think every german shepherd owner should have a metro air force blower..I have had one for over 14 years and it's still going strong..I blow the dogs out usually once a week during the nice weather (you have to do it outside.

Keeps all the dust, dander and takes all that dead coat off..so much faster and easier than brushing..I could honestly not live without mine


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

What is a metro air force blower? And where do you get one and how much do they cost?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

The Metro is a doggie blow dryer, it shoots out high-velocity wind through a hose that really helps to blast out water, dead hair, and dander. A high-velocity dryer is something that I would not want to groom without! There are many different brands and types of hi-v dryers, but the Metro is a relatively inexpensive one.

Air Force Commander 2-Speed Pet Dryers | PetEdge.com

Edited to add: Get the most powerful one you can afford. For a big, double coated dog like a GSD, the more powerful the better. In my grooming shop, I use a dryer that is so powerful it can blow a small dog off the table if you aren't careful!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Bridget said:


> Heidi uses oatmeal and aloe Vera shampoo, Earthbath, so it should be pretty gentle. Maybe bathing every 2-3 weeks would do the trick.


Earthbath is an excellent product, and I wouldn't have any misgivings about bathing every 2 weeks with it.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I will have to look around for a Metro dryer. Thanks.


----------

